# Mtd Roms/recoveries Won't See My Sd Card



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a 32gb pny sdcard that I bought to replace my broken factory card. It works perfectly fine on touchwiz roms, my computer, and my buddy's evo running cm7, but is not recognized on any mtd rom or recovery on my mesmerize. If I try to flash an mtd rom from the card (starting from tw) it will repartition the phone and when it tries to flash the rom, it won't see the sd card.

Is this a known issue? It's there any known fix, out am I stuck on tw?


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

I do know that me and a few others had similar issues using a class 4 sd card. Other than that I have no clue.


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

I use two sdcards one 8Gb and a new 16Gb. Mtd roms will recognize the 8 (which was formatted on mtd), but not the 16 (TW formatted). I don't know why nor do I know of a fix. Just fyi


----------



## midnight93933 (Aug 13, 2011)

Me to, I wish this would be fixed. Mtd is 5x faster than any tw


----------



## skewed (Nov 3, 2011)

i haven't had any issues with this until i put PoolParty on my phone. jt's vanilla build, miui and cm7 all recognized my sd card just fine in the past. just looked at the card and it's a class 2 8gb... i should probably upgrade that lol (the card came with my Droid Eris a couple of years ago XD)

If the phone doesn't see the sd card, I can pop the back cover off and unplug/plug back in and it's fine for a while. So far that's the only problem with this rom :/

what specific roms are you all running? i'm on poolparty v1.5 with the ICS theme from Chopper.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I had trouble with my stock 16gb trying to get on mtd roms from day one. I literally tried every method to install mtd, then one day I got on cm7.1 and everything seemed fine. Wasn't even one day later I started getting sd card damaged notifications. I could reformat or unmount and reinstall and it would work until the device was rebooted. The stock card works fine on TW tho. So I bought a pny class 10 16gb and everything works perfect now...I have no issues flashing anything mtd. One thing I have learned is; If you start seeing cant mount sd card or cant mount system/cache errors in cwm, stop there and buy a new sd card. More than likely your going to have problems with it and thats the tell tale sign. That only took me a month to figure out lol.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

I have noticed that within the os on cm7 i know my card is gonna bork as soon as the gallery starts to flake and throw out unmounted errors. All other apps will still see the card and settings/storage still shows mounted but the gallery will not. Next reboot after that and the card is gone.

It makes me wornder if the gallery my be a part of the issue somehow or if it is just the gallery's mounting and read method that makes it flake first.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a Fascinate. I bought a 16GB SanDisk class 4 SD. When on BML ROMs it works with no problems. MTD ROMs I get the damaged SD notification at least 8/10 reboots. Not as much with MIUI but every time with CM7 or other ROMs. Every time I reboot to recovery it can't find my SD. Could it just be the class?


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

I also have issues with mine, but I noticed it usually gets corrupted while in deep sleep, or when I UV. Alot if your on miui you can go to the file explore app and go to SD card hit menu and refresh most times it brings back my SD card, as for cwm. Not reading my card i just reboot recovery.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Xain713 said:


> I also have issues with mine, but I noticed it usually gets corrupted while in deep sleep, or when I UV. Alot if your on miui you can go to the file explore app and go to SD card hit menu and refresh most times it brings back my SD card, as for cwm. Not reading my card i just reboot recovery.


What brand/GB/class is your SD?


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandisk class 4


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Xain713 said:


> Sandisk class 4


Yup. I'd bet money it's the class. That seems to be the only reoccurring factor. Apparently when the BML is converted to MTD the Yaffs can't work properly and it causes failure in the system. Apparently we have to use class 2 SD cards.
Edit: okay I could be wrong but after somewhat extensive reading by Linux and everything I could find, I've been reading for a few weeks and nothing added up until I thought of the class. When using the YAFFS2 it doesn't measure the storage capacity, and MTD is lower memory level so I'm guessing when using those two together we can't use faster SD cards. Just my theory, though.


----------

